# Access phonebook via bluetooth



## samuelbjornestad (Feb 9, 2012)

you have to push the phone button on the infotainment system. Then it will bring up the device you have paired and then press the select button on the right knob. I'm not sure if you can do it by voice or not? Never tried. I found it easier to use my phone to dial then it does everything else automatically. Hope this helps.


----------



## kieth4548 (Nov 16, 2012)

I got the list to come up. I have figure out after the promt if you say voice it will activate the voice commands on the phone. The problem im runing into is when I say a command it just sits there and in time comes back and says command not recognized. I know it see's the phone becasue it's reading off whats on my phone screen. If I turn off bluetooth the voice commands work but not when im connect to the car. Is this a radio problem that I need to take to the dealer?

Also when I do make a bluetooth call the person on the other ends says it's nothing but static and they can hardly hears me over the static. The phone signal is a full signal.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

It may be the phone. Every once in a while my wife's droid X2 will cause similar issues. Last time it happened it sounded like a record skipping and the system would hang up after roughly 30 seconds. It isn't the car because my phone works fine and it is also an X2. 
Not saying it isn't the car in your case, just it could be the phone.


----------



## kieth4548 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok.. thanks.. I will try it with my wifes phone which is an LG so if it does it with hers then i'm going to say it's the car and get it checked out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kieth4548 said:


> I just purcahsed a 2012 cruze 1LT and am trying to figure out how to access my phonebook when I use hands free. I have the phone paired with the car but when I use hands free it asks for name or number and when I say a name that's in my phonebook it keeps saying you have to enter a 3 digit number. I have a motorola droid 2. Can someone tell me how to synce the phonebook.
> 
> Thanks




kieth4548,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze! Also welcome to the forum!! If you continue to have this problem with your Bluetooth I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you. Please keep me posted. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Raney35 (Nov 28, 2012)

I purchased a Chevy Cruze Eco on Friday and I cannot get my contacts from my Droid Razr HD to sync into the vehicle either. I have the phone paired and all calls are being taken through the bluetooth, however the contacts are not.


----------



## Detroit cruze (Dec 13, 2012)

when your phone is connected press the phone button on the radio then press menu/sel you should see your contacts


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

kieth4548 said:


> I got the list to come up. I have figure out after the promt if you say voice it will activate the voice commands on the phone. The problem im runing into is when I say a command it just sits there and in time comes back and says command not recognized. I know it see's the phone becasue it's reading off whats on my phone screen. If I turn off bluetooth the voice commands work but not when im connect to the car. Is this a radio problem that I need to take to the dealer?
> 
> Also when I do make a bluetooth call the person on the other ends says it's nothing but static and they can hardly hears me over the static. The phone signal is a full signal.


I'm having the same exact problem with my Bluetooth System. Do you have the My Link System with the 7 in touchscreen (I do)? I have an older Bluetooth Cell Phone, so it may not be accessing my contact list because of that. But I'm having the same problem with the system not recognizing basic commands such as Call, Store, etc. It says command not recognized. I posted a thread about this a couple of days ago. The only command it recognizes is the Dial command, so I can make a call, but I have to call out the phone # everytime I want to make a Bluetooth call. I can also receive calls through Bluetooth. But as you said, if I turn off the phone and use the Onstar handsfree phone, it recognizes all of the commands perfectly. According to the owners manual, if you store numbers in Onstar, you should be able to share those numbers with Bluetooth. I'm not having the static problem though. The calls are perfectly clear. By the way, I have a 2013 Cruze. I'm wondering if this is a programming issue that they still didn't work out with certain phones.
I know some people who have more advanced Bluetooth Phones. I'm going to pair their phone to my car and see if it works. This will tell me if it's a problem with the Bluetooth System in my car, or if it's the phone I'm using.

I'm going to give my dealer a call and see if he's aware of any issues with certain Bluetooth Phones or the Bluetooth system itself.


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

Detroit cruze said:


> when your phone is connected press the phone button on the radio then press menu/sel you should see your contacts


I have the My Link System with the 7 in touchscreen. Is the menu/sel a button on the touchscreen, or is it a regular button outside of the touchscreen?
Also, when you pair the phone, does it download your cell phone contacts automatically, or is there another step to get it to access the contacts?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

So what happens if you lose your cell phone or it breaks when you to into your cell phone dealer to get another phone? He can sell you a new one, but as far as your contacts, you have to program those in one by one. If you do have a working phone, has special dedicated equipment to transfer your information into the new phone.

Most phone companies offer you the option of storing your contacts with them, depending on your plan, if not in your plan, have to pay extra for that.

If you change cell phone companies that may or may not have the equipment to transfer those contact names and phone numbers. They may all look the same to you, but each has its own operating system, no such standards exist. So you have to insert your names and numbers one by one.

So how can the designers of the Cruze radio handle all these different standards, its not their fault, no such standards exist. But they did give you the option of inserting each name and number, one by one.

We use to have standards in this country, took the IHFM eleven years to approve of that new RCA 45 RPM record with the big hole in it. IHFM doesn't even exist anymore.

Just like asking, why can't you play a CD on your 8-track player, may as well ask, why can't you transfer your contact information into your Cruze radio. Seems like today, every five minutes a new format comes into existence. No such thing as standards anymore, enough to drive a guy insane. 

But at least with your Cruze radio, can program in your contacts one by one.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Richard said:


> I have the My Link System with the 7 in touchscreen. Is the menu/sel a button on the touchscreen, or is it a regular button outside of the touchscreen?
> Also, when you pair the phone, does it download your cell phone contacts automatically, or is there another step to get it to access the contacts?


The menu button is the middle of what would be the tuner knob.

My Samsung Galaxy S2 downloaded the contacts to MyLink without any action other than pairing the phone.

Here's a link to a thread I started a while ago with links to the expanded manuals, etc - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/9700-2013-mylink-oddities-mysteries-solutions.html

According to https://www.myconnectedradio.com/web/chevrolet/hands-free-calling you may need a smart phone to get all of the features. It looks like this page will go away on 1/1/13 and be integrated into the Chevrolet web site.

I hope this helps.


----------

